# POS is no POS



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey fellers, I was just thinking about something just now, and I think it is past time to have a conversation of the code POS. I think in the beginning, alot of us thought, man what a box of cigars, I am going to try to get another from this factory. But the longer it went on, the more I got to thinking, 'this CAN'T be a single factory code. There are too many different brands and vitolas involved to represent ONE factory.' So the thought remains, WHAT DID it mean. We know that there are certinly different codes that were contemporary to POS, so we know that all the fabricas were not using it, but clearly more than one was. Am I totally wrong in thinking this? I am beginning to believe that it denotes something special, perhaps an experiment, a trial procedure, something else. Most people agree that cigars with this code are excellent, but is it because they blended in aged tobacco, a new strain, something? Let's talk about this.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I was told in a thread recently that POS so longer stands for a single factory as it did in the past, Bradley. I had commented on how everything POS I had ever smoked seemed to be stellar, but a Gorilla more knowledgable than me (I know, not that difficult), brought it to my attention that it is no longer used for a single factory. I, like you, am not sure exactly what it signifies now, but agree that it would be interesting to know why everything with this code seems to be so tasty.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Factory codes are switched every few months I believe. As the Hog stated the days of a single code standing for just one factory is lonnnng gone. Sure people can go to Havana and see a certain factory using a certain code but I would hazard to guess that if one were to go back a different stamp would be in use.

mikes


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh, I am totally up to speed on the factory codes and where they have been since before they changed from Nivelacuso, but like we said, all who have posted so far, it is clear from empirical evidence that 
A: this code was in use for more than a year. 
B: This code represents more than one factory. 

Now up until POS, I can't think of another code that has been used for so long. I know it straddled 06 and 07, maybe even 08. Nor can I think of another code that has EVER led people to believe that more than one factory was using the same code. Nor do I think it is such a great idea, since the longer they stay around, the easier it is to use it as a code for counterfeits.


----------



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

I am pretty new to uncovering box codes, although I have been smoking Habanos for years.

I just turned over one of my favorite boxes of cigars of all-time, after reading this thread, a box of 2005 Monte Petite Edmundos and guess what... POS box code!!! 
Only have 2 more... AMAZING!!

Any more info. on this would be appreciated...


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Every POS box I've had (whatever brand and wherever it came from) has been awesome.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I just got 2 boxes, BBF SLB - POS NOV 06 and RA SCC - POS FEB 07.

I know for sure I have seen this code on some Monte #4's and RASS also.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I was told in a thread recently that POS so longer stands for a single factory as it did in the past, Bradley. I had commented on how everything POS I had ever smoked seemed to be stellar, but a Gorilla more knowledgable than me (I know, not that difficult), brought it to my attention that it is no longer used for a single factory. I, like you, am not sure exactly what it signifies now, but agree that it would be interesting to know why everything with this code seems to be so tasty.


You are humble 

----------------
Now playing: Metallica - Creeping_Death
via FoxyTunes


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

TomHagen said:


> I am pretty new to uncovering box codes, although I have been smoking Habanos for years.
> 
> I just turned over one of my favorite boxes of cigars of all-time, after reading this thread, a box of 2005 Monte Petite Edmundos and guess what... POS box code!!!
> Only have 2 more... AMAZING!!
> ...


I thought PE's were a summer 2006 release?


----------



## MercerCigarsGirl (May 14, 2008)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Oh, I am totally up to speed on the factory codes and where they have been since before they changed from Nivelacuso, but like we said, all who have posted so far, it is clear from empirical evidence that
> A: this code was in use for more than a year.
> B: This code represents more than one factory.
> 
> Now up until POS, I can't think of another code that has been used for so long. I know it straddled 06 and 07, maybe even 08. Nor can I think of another code that has EVER led people to believe that more than one factory was using the same code. Nor do I think it is such a great idea, since the longer they stay around, the easier it is to use it as a code for counterfeits.


POS was being used at H. Upmann last winter. Many great marcas are coming from this modernized fabrica.

xoxoxo
angie


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

MercerCigarsGirl said:


> POS was being used at H. Upmann last winter. Many great marcas are coming from this modernized fabrica.
> 
> xoxoxo
> angie


Didn't POS originate at Partagas?


----------



## MrStogie (Oct 15, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I was told in a thread recently that POS so longer stands for a single factory as it did in the past, Bradley. I had commented on how everything POS I had ever smoked seemed to be stellar, but a Gorilla more knowledgable than me (I know, not that difficult), brought it to my attention that it is no longer used for a single factory. I, like you, am not sure exactly what it signifies now, but agree that it would be interesting to know why everything with this code seems to be so tasty.


That's very interesting to know as I was under the impression that they were rolled from the same factory (whichever that would have been?). I have to agree with the original poster that these cigars are for the most part very consistent and tasty ... mainly the bolivar lineup!


----------



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

floydpink said:


> I thought PE's were a summer 2006 release?


My bad... FEB 2007.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Yup, POS, LLN & a few more that I remember being resoundingly excellent.


----------



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

TomHagen said:


> I am pretty new to uncovering box codes, although I have been smoking Habanos for years.
> 
> I just turned over one of my favorite boxes of cigars of all-time, after reading this thread, a box of 2007 Monte Petite Edmundos and guess what... POS box code!!!
> Only have 2 more... AMAZING!!
> ...


They also had XX on the box seal. (if that helps)


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I've had some Boli RC's from a POS box and they were truely POS. Not good at all. Everything else I have had with that code has been good.


----------



## Firridge (Feb 5, 2008)

Very strange I have been blown away by a box of BRC with box code POS. Really makes you wonder what they are doing with the box codes these days.


----------

